# w8 radiator



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

I finally got my radiator off , but the way i did it im sure was the alley way , to put it back on do i need to buy new o-rings for tranny lines to radiator and cooler , or even better does anyone have a step by step of R&R procedures iv been using Alldata and no luck with good pics , etka was a great help with break down pics , a pdf link would be nice , 
thanks guys , 
andrey:banghead:


----------

